# Bluegrass appreciation thread



## Marktwang (Jul 5, 2012)

I love bluegrass music. Not a lot of people out there know much about this great form of music. So feel free to share videos/ music / stories or whatever in this thread. Its only appropriate we start with Bill Monroe.....


[video=youtube;4EYyQEC4arY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EYyQEC4arY[/video]


----------



## Marktwang (Jul 5, 2012)

And a young Ricky Scaggs with Flatt n Scruggs (playing the song I named my dog after)

[video=youtube;vhvDvMV4_FY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhvDvMV4_FY[/video]


----------



## Marktwang (Jul 5, 2012)

Ruby..

Delfest Mainstage 2011


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;AzBSSByhhTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzBSSByhhTU[/video] 

I love bluegrass but can't stand country music except for the old stuff.


----------



## Marktwang (Jul 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;i6OTWyncL-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6OTWyncL-Q[/video]

my favorite band on terr right now.


----------



## Marktwang (Jul 6, 2012)

if you make it to the end of All Four....... +rep


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;HVoLAvrexoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVoLAvrexoA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;PX7Ap23hNdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX7Ap23hNdU[/video]


----------



## pron (Jul 7, 2012)

Marktwang said:


> if you make it to the end of All Four....... +rep


If you have Time-Warner, there is a channel called Blue Highways that has some old school bluegrass.


----------



## Marktwang (Jul 7, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;HVoLAvrexoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVoLAvrexoA&amp;feature=related[/video]


good stuff right thar


----------



## Marktwang (Jul 7, 2012)

pron said:


> If you have Time-Warner, there is a channel called Blue Highways that has some old school bluegrass.


i will have to check that out. i have xm radio, but its full of a bunch of 'nash' grass stuff. as in its a little tame for my taste. there is so much good bluegrass out there that does not get played on satellite radio. they refuse to play a lot of these up and coming artist because they break the boundaries that have been set by the bluegrass fore fathers. not that i don't like that stuff, but in my opinion they are better aft focusing on the FUTURE of bluegrass as well as the history. bands like the infamous stringdusters, greenski, yonder ect. ect. are the ones that are keeping this genre alive with the young generation.

Also the steeldrivers need to be recognized, even though the lead singer has left hem in shambles.

[video=youtube;pnIz1Kh14l4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnIz1Kh14l4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## pron (Jul 7, 2012)

Marktwang, love the name by the way....
Come to North Carolina. Visit Brevard...Steve Martin has a condo there from the folks in the "know." He plays with Steep Canyon Rangers and people fucking love it around there.

Here's a site for some real deal Bluegrass in North Carolina... I got some blueberry/haze and some other strains growing that will be done in August. If you wanna meet up and smoke out, listen to some live music, I'm with ya bro.


http://www.wncbluegrass.com/festivals.php


----------



## Marktwang (Jul 12, 2012)

pron said:


> Marktwang, love the name by the way....
> Come to North Carolina. Visit Brevard...Steve Martin has a condo there from the folks in the "know." He plays with Steep Canyon Rangers and people fucking love it around there.
> 
> Here's a site for some real deal Bluegrass in North Carolina... I got some blueberry/haze and some other strains growing that will be done in August. If you wanna meet up and smoke out, listen to some live music, I'm with ya bro.
> ...


Good stuff. I have been meaning to get down to Merlefest for the longest time. Thats next on my list of places to go. My main problem being I make annual trips to Telluride, Delfest and Harvest Fest (Arkansas) already. But sooner or later I want to make it down there. Much love brotha.

Here are the Dreadful Snakes. A 'Super' Group of sorts from the early 80's featuring Bela Fleck. They only put out one album and never did a tour. Nice stuff on this album. Im generally not one to pirate music, but to my understanding this album is out of print (not sure if you can get it on iTunes) if theres any interest PM me and I will see what we can do to get ya a copy. Mine came from a used record I found while in Colorado a few years back. Cheer's!!

[video=youtube;OfMXLNz3Urg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfMXLNz3Urg[/video]


----------



## achiever420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is some OG Leftover Salmon with the Late Great Mark Vann! Enjoy!

[video=youtube;9T9gvet6aE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T9gvet6aE4[/video]


----------



## Marktwang (Aug 3, 2012)

Doesn't look like there are a lot of bluegrass fans around...story of my life. i am looking forward t harvest season... this is my first ever grow this year: 

few pics of my patch..


[video=youtube;BYkaL8HOESg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYkaL8HOESg&amp;feature=related[/video]

let the good times roll!


----------



## pottscreek (Aug 3, 2012)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKIfMOvKC8s" target="_blank">[video=youtube;QKIfMOvKC8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKIfMOvKC8s[/video]

Count me in!


----------



## Marktwang (Aug 4, 2012)

anyone and everyone should consider going to harvest fest this year (www.yonderharvestfestival.com). its a freaking blast. some of the greatest people on the planet and the music is normally top notch. here are a few pictures from years past...


----------



## Franklinstein (Aug 4, 2012)

Love me some bluegrass.


----------



## Marktwang (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;r7QIlqb1RGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7QIlqb1RGQ[/video]

Saturday Morning bluegrass and nugz.


----------



## Marktwang (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;rYETHsxAv8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYETHsxAv8c[/video]

could not fathom seeing this line up... jerry, grisman, rowan, vasser & kahn..... good shit


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 18, 2012)

I really like Iron Horse, they did a lot of Metallica and Modest Mouse covers.

[video=youtube;VDsqEQ1Y9KY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDsqEQ1Y9KY[/video]


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;MQxr-KH7uxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQxr-KH7uxc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think this is bluegrass, but It's still good. A guy I used to get stoned with at work showed me this song.

[video=youtube;1gX1EP6mG-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2012)

I lived in VA in my late teens, I miss Bluegrass Festivals and competitions.
I've really started liking these guys.
[video=youtube;1RazHM0N3z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RazHM0N3z8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Marktwang (Sep 8, 2012)

dropped to page three. i guess everyone would rather chat about dubstep and hip hopity haha. anyway here are the stringdusters covering danny barnes... love these guys.

[video=youtube;_-NH04BU-4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-NH04BU-4I[/video]


----------



## Marktwang (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;GBsEoG3Ah7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBsEoG3Ah7A[/video]

Cant wait for Yonder Mountain's Harvest Fest, 4 weeks from today I will be perched on top of a mountain drinking, puffing and listening to great music. Hope some of you can make it. These guys are Arkansas natives, always at Harvest. Pretty fun band, and you can always catch them around their camp with a pick going.


----------



## Marktwang (Sep 15, 2012)

One of my Yonder prints...


----------



## banjogrower (Sep 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;drHCosJWH0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drHCosJWH0Q[/video]

RIP Earl Scruggs!


----------



## Ryknow (Oct 1, 2012)

YMSB Harvest Music fest? I saw the pic of del fest, wish it wasnt in maine on the other side of the country from me lol. But I love the grass.. I feel your struggle of trying to find other people who like the grass.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 6, 2012)

It's going to be nice day in Golden Gate Park.........http://www.hardlystrictlybluegrass.com/ .....and it's free!


----------



## Grojak (Oct 10, 2012)

Got the 3 CD Pizza Tapes autographed by Grisman a couple years ago at a show.... [video=youtube;AYe_JMvh8oU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYe_JMvh8oU[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Oct 10, 2012)

Their from north of my hometown (Wichita) blowing up big these days... [video=youtube;Oe3uZCwHJDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe3uZCwHJDk[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Oct 10, 2012)

Legend Danny Barnes... saw him open for Emmit Nershi Band (another awesome group) and played a solo guitar set.... Danny please stick to the Banjo!!! [video=youtube;zL_QOwQyF5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_QOwQyF5E[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry last one... For those Dead heads out there... Port Angeles, WA based band Deadwood Revival.. (love this tune (mines a 70 Westie) Not the best recording but all thats online.... They do some gnarly dead covers [video=youtube;VoJJbybme50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoJJbybme50[/video]


----------



## Marktwang (Oct 20, 2012)

ohh shit. love me some split lip. just got home from harvest fest last sunday. shot was fun as hell. holla to all my bluegrass listening brother n sistahh


----------



## Ryknow (Oct 23, 2012)

It was a great time! I wish the weather would have held up saturday though. Instead we just piled in the truck and smoke a needless amount of ganja!


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;ovWFTTN7uso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovWFTTN7uso[/video]

why you hatin?


----------

